# Top Dress / Leveling Question



## cds311 (Nov 9, 2021)

Hey all! I would like to top dress/level my lawn this spring (10k sq ft of Zorro Zoysia). After reading about every post I could find on here (and by doing other Google searches) I think I'm left more confused than when I started, so I figured I'd just make a post of my own.

My initial plan was to scalp and aerate, then spread the Soil3 Level Mix (70% sand 30% compost) myself. Then I was reading more about Level Lawns (company local to me in Atlanta) that people on this forum have had good results with, but it looks like they use most (or all) sand. My main questions are:

1) Should I use the 70/30 like Level Mix has, or all sand? I would like to level the lawn, but I'd also like the benefit of better drainage in the yard. I've read many mixed reviews of putting 100% sand down - some swear by it, some swear _against_ it. Seeing such strong opinions for both sides has me confused.

2) What would the main benefits of each be and/or the negatives to either (sand only vs. something like a 70/30 mix)? If I had to pick, I'd probably prefer the benefits of the lawn being leveled slightly over the added drainage benefits.

Thanks for the help in advance! So glad I found this forum of amazingly knowledgeable people.


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

A lot of this will come down to preference as you have read. My opinion is a mix of sand and compost gives the grass more nutrients to spread and fill in. I've spread 100% sand and I feel like it didn't spread as quickly (my opinion, nothing scientific). Sand does not hold nutrient. The compost will eventually decay over time and the sand does not.

Level lawns is nothing special, but it takes the labor out of it and if you have the money to spend and are willing to I would hire someone to level. It's not hard to do especially if you already have something to drag a mat and pull a gorilla cart to dump the sand or mix. Once you have leveled yourself and understand how simple it is, Level Lawns will seem over priced but it is a service and makes your life easier/less laborious.

There are cheaper options for sand, compost, topsoil. You can create your own mix for a fraction of the price. I will say that the quality of Soil3 is top notch and if it's a critical project involving straight compost or topsoil they are the way to go.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

Speaking specifically to leveling... pure sand will get you the best results making an area level. Compost, like all organic matter, will breakdown and decompose.

Pro's of sand? More effective for leveling, better drainage, more consistent to work with, might be cheaper than a leveling mix.

Alternatively organic material can add beneficial nutrients and help to hold moisture.

If you look at a putting green the upper root zone is primarily sand. Well draining, firm, and wear resistant surfaces are really important in this instance. Additionally, and while not directly applicable to our lawns, poorly draining surfaces can lead to shallow rooting and/or disease pressure.

So, sand leveling serves a purpose, it is neither good nor bad! In short, if I was tryin to create a flat surface as quick and economically as possible... I would use 100% sand.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

If you do jot want to do the labor then use level lawns. I have used the super sod 70/30 mix and it was great except mine had a lot of rocks in it. I said I would never use them again but haven't been able to find a good alternative that will deliver to me. I just ordered 6 bags of their level mix and hopefully it will be rock free this time. Also I'm not sure what part of Georgia you are in but I'm in the Canton/Ball Ground area and my native soil definitely benefits from the added OM.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm a fan of 100% sand if you are trying to level. Like the comments above, any organic matter will breakdown and reduce the effectiveness of all the hard work involved with leveling. With regular fertilization and root cycling, I don't see much benefit in adding organic matter to my sand level.

Full disclosure: My entire soil profile is almost completely sand so it's an easy decision for me.


----------



## cds311 (Nov 9, 2021)

Thanks for the input guys! I really appreciate it. Being in Georgia, my soil is red clay. I wasn't sure if adding sand on top of that would make my already poor drainage even worse. That's the main reason I was so concerned. However, I also don't want to add a mix and have all my hard work become obsolete when it breaks down.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

cds311 said:


> Thanks for the input guys! I really appreciate it. Being in Georgia, my soil is red clay. I wasn't sure if adding sand on top of that would make my already poor drainage even worse.


The only thing that could make it worse is more clay. Sand will work quick to level. Aeration and top dressing with sand (while removing the clay plugs) will alleviate compaction and promote better drainage.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

I do not believe it will break down within a single season. As far as drainage, last season I started spraying tournament ready wetting agent at 4-6oz/m. It definitely improved drainage in my red clay.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would like to add what is normally forgotten or misinterpreted is that adding sand (topdressing) to your lawn is irrelevant to whether it holds nutrients or not as you are most likely only adding 1/4"-1/2" of sand on TOP of the grass where there are no roots for the grass to absorb nutrients. Even if you aerate and fill the holes with sand it is still a small percentage of the whole lawn. Just remember to keep everything with in perspective.

Now, I'm in the 100% sand camp as you will get the best leveling results and it should help with drainage too not to mention that it is generally less expensive than using anything else.


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

https://www.greenbrothersearthworks.com/

Save yourself some money and give these guys a call. Good local (Atl) company for whatever you choose to put down on your lawn. A few different sand options and they also have their own top dressing mix. Light years cheaper than super sod.


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

atticus said:


> https://www.greenbrothersearthworks.com/
> 
> Save yourself some money and give these guys a call. Good local (Atl) company for whatever you choose to put down on your lawn. A few different sand options and they also have their own top dressing mix. Light years cheaper than super sod.


fully agree especially if you go with 100% sand. great prices and dependable. I would not buy their top dressing mix, im pretty sure i read somewhere that it has peanut shells in it? Can anyone confirm? Ive never used it before but have used their river sand and compost.


----------



## wokka59 (12 mo ago)

Does it matter if the lawn is only a few years old? If its more immature should a compost mix be preferred over a sand mix?

Thanks


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

wokka59 said:


> Does it matter if the lawn is only a few years old? If its more immature should a compost mix be preferred over a sand mix?
> 
> Thanks


I suppose it depends on the variety but I sand leveled my Empire Zoysia twice last summer with no issues. It was put down dormant in January. If it's rooted and growing you can put down sand. If you are just doing a light top dress then maybe adding some organic matter would be OK; not needed, but OK. If your goal is to level then you need to go 100% sand.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

wokka59 said:


> Does it matter if the lawn is only a few years old? If its more immature should a compost mix be preferred over a sand mix?
> 
> Thanks


The roots for something like bermuda (cooch) can be multiple feet deep. Consider you adding an inch or so of sand for leveling over the next couple of years and the effect is minimal.


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

klsmith259 said:


> fully agree especially if you go with 100% sand. great prices and dependable. I would not buy their top dressing mix, im pretty sure i read somewhere that it has peanut shells in it? Can anyone confirm? Ive never used it before but have used their river sand and compost.


You are correct about the peanut hulls. They break down pretty quickly and are a good source of nutrients if that's what you're looking for, but I would not recommend if you are reel mowing. They have good prices for screened sand and like you said, are good, dependable and local. I haven't tried it, but I believe they will let you create your own mix of compost/sand by weight as well.


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

atticus said:


> klsmith259 said:
> 
> 
> > fully agree especially if you go with 100% sand. great prices and dependable. I would not buy their top dressing mix, im pretty sure i read somewhere that it has peanut shells in it? Can anyone confirm? Ive never used it before but have used their river sand and compost.
> ...


I will definitely have to ask about creating a mix. I've had two delivered at the same time but never mixed. Would say time mixing them manually.


----------



## kem5882 (Apr 30, 2020)

On this topic, I'm looking for a bulk amount (roughly 20 tons) of usga quality sand. Curious if anybody has any recommendations for the best suppliers in the Charlotte/Huntersville, NC region?

Thanks!


----------

